# No period, no positive?*new test, positive?*



## bbbbbbb811

:coffee:


----------



## Nikie

How late are you? Any chance you ovulated later than you thought? I’m only asked as I’ve had two random months over the last 7 months where my cycle is 36 days....then goes back to 29. So I’ve been thinking I was late but then AF shows up...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Probably just a late cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I’m a 4 days late! Just waiting for one to show up, I feel like I’m going to have AF as I feel bloated and hormonal :brat:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I see something in person or am going crazy?#-o


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye


----------



## bbbbbbb811

This is the same test dry:comp:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Bevziibubble said:


> Something is catching my eye

I think I will retest in the morning to see if there is something clearer!


----------



## Bevziibubble

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I think I will retest in the morning to see if there is something clearer!

Good luck!


----------



## Classic Girl

You kidding? I’d be peeing on more tests stat!


----------



## Bump288

Following ❤️


----------



## Becca_89

I see it xx


----------



## bbbbbbb811

AF showed up:witch:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## mridula

Are you sure its AF? Some people have mild bleeding in early days... How would you describe the flow? Your tests had clear pink lines..so just curious


----------

